
Lessons learned while studying Machine Learning - thewhitetulip
http://mytechbooks.blogspot.com/2016/09/lessons-learned-while-studying-machine.html
======
jordiburgos
This is exactly what I thought looking for a ML course: too many maths and no
code or just code without maths.

~~~
thewhitetulip
Author here. Yes, it took me well over an year to understand this. All books I
read were all theory theory theory. I love maths, and I like reading, so I
read them all! But that went nowhere as to bolster my understanding of how to
do ML, after all, if I can't write a ML algorithm then what is the point in
knowing the sum of squared errors?

I find this approach a bit satisfying, first reading the scikit-learn docs,
they are incredible and then going ahead with the theory as you require it,
not downplaying the role of theory because there are a lot of parameters to
machine learning algorithms.

I was hoping that this would help anyone who is new to ML and is struggling to
understand _what_ to study and how to study it.

Funny thing, I got downvoted on Reddit + a comment saying "seems like you
studied ML didn't understand it and gave up, this sends a bad message to your
audience"

